# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Do You Do The Tuck?

## Caden

In the winter the cold air can come up and chill my feet so I have learned to lift the sheets to create a "tuck" of blankets under my feet.  This keeps the warm air in and stops the air from moving in and out past my feet.  

How many of you do this or do you have different ways of keeping warm?

----------


## astralpixels

lolol every night.

----------


## reci

I wear socks.

----------


## insideout

Most of the time I have to keep my feet out from the blanket, because they get too hot. Even when it's cold in the room.

----------


## Caden

> Most of the time I have to keep my feet out from the blanket, because they get too hot. Even when it's cold in the room.



Don't they get cold then?

And I hate sleeping with socks, they feel to tight on my feet.

----------


## StonedApe

> Most of the time I have to keep my feet out from the blanket, because they get too hot. Even when it's cold in the room.



I do this too, but sometimes I do the tuck. They usually don't get cold.

----------


## LostOnTrains

I cant have my feet out from under the sheet because i get the feeling that something will grab my feet. I always do the tuck... I think for the same reasons.

----------


## anderj101

My feet are usually uncovered and hanging off the end of the bed. For me, it feels better that way. If it's a cold windy night and the house is drafty, I'll fold my blanket under a bit to keep them warm.

----------


## Vertebrate

Well, since I sleep on my futon, the only way I can keep the cool air out is by tucking my feet in. However, sometimes I feel like I am too tall to do this.

----------


## Armistice

I have a heating blanket.  My feet always seem to be cold, so I do more of a grab.  I'll pinch the heating blanket between my feet to warm them up, otherwise, I have no need for the tuck

----------


## Caden

The Tuck looks like this.

----------


## Armistice

Lol, nice.  I actually only do this when I'm watching TV and under a blanket, but never when sleeping

----------


## Arra

I never even considered tucking covers under me at all until a couple months ago when someone mentioned it to me. I'm often way too cold during the winter, and have been trying to sort of tuck the covers to my sides a bit but I'm not used to it so it feels awkward. I usually wear socks to bed, because I get that nails-on-chalkboard feeling when my feet rub against the sheets.

----------


## tommo

My feet and hands are usually freezing if it's even slightly cold so I wear socks in bed and sometimes I do this thing too.






> I cant have my feet out from under the sheet because i get the feeling that something will grab my feet. I always do the tuck... I think for the same reasons.



LMAO so many people do that.  I used to as well.  It's so irrational.  Like a blanket will save you haha

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hahaha THE TUCK

But yeah sometimes I normally keep them out of the blanket.*

----------


## ThePreserver

I do because I have poor circulation to my feet and hands (at least in the winter when I'm far less active, and it's cold).

----------


## Raphael

I have to tuck, otherwise my blankets drape over the edge of the bed and pull on my feet.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My topsheet is always tucked under the mattress, with a blanket/comforter over that.  I don't know why I do this.  I hate the way the tightly tucked sheet smashes my feet.  I'm putting a stop to this, tonight!

----------


## Caden

> My topsheet is always tucked under the mattress, with a blanket/comforter over that.  I don't know why I do this.  I hate the way the tightly tucked sheet smashes my feet.  I'm putting a stop to this, tonight!



Thats right don't put up with any of that nonsense
TUCK IT
 ::lol:: 
and if other people don't like it
TUCK THEM TOO!
(reminds me of a song...hmm)

----------

